# First weekend in aug



## Yarbie (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm going to herber springs,ar the first weekend in aug . My wife has a meeting for work and I was thinking about me and my boy going rideing . Just wondering if any one could let me of a good place near there to ride . And I was thinking maybe get a ride together with some of u guys if you all are up for that because I will be over 5 hr from home and it would be nice to have someone to ride with and also get to meet some of you guy


----------

